# best player in WNBA history



## fungila!! (Aug 17, 2005)

look at my signature-----> LJ has my vote


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Cynthia Cooper. 'Nough said.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Cynthia Cooper or Sheryl Swoopes, hands down.


LJ is very young and still have time to overtake Swoopes or Coop.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Tough to vote against Cooper at this point.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Leslie gets no love?

I think Id go with Cooper as well...


----------



## RonArtestFan9123 (Aug 18, 2005)

Shes Good & Hot!! nfire:


----------



## fungila!! (Aug 17, 2005)

*she's a better player and she's hotter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## RonArtestFan9123 (Aug 18, 2005)

No Way That Other Girl Looks Like Crap And She Sux!! :naughty:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

At this point in the WNBA's short history, no one can really argue that Cynthia Cooper set the standard for domination for the league during the first four seasons.

We can look at a definite change in the players that have come after her...and we still look at them and try to imagine how they would "match up" with Coop.

Lauren Jackson is the MVP of the World, but not even 25 years old. She will continue to improve and take the standard of the game to new vistas, especially for big women.


----------

